# Louisiana and surrounding area shooters



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

*Edit for brain cramp*

I see I had a brain cramp and put 8 March and it should have been 9 March, 2008. Brain cramp. Must be a sign of Oldtimers disease. It won't let me edit it now.

Tommy


----------



## kingOfFoam (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm glad to hear yall got things going again! I shoot with Mike from star gun and we were talking the pink panther last weekend. I think I want ever forget it. Look forward to shooting with you guys again.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

I was wondering about ya'll. Get me a schedule Tommy. Susan and I will be there.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Doug, I sure miss seeing all our friends. Give Susan a hug for me. I don't believe I have your email address but if you will send it to me I will email the schedule to you right away. I can't figure out how to send an attachment from here. When you get it we would surely appreciate any help with getting the word out to everyone.

Thanks,

Tommy
[email protected]


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*Good deal*

Great to hear that Mr. Tommy! It's a shame that y'all had to be on hold for almost a year just to get the same place back, but then again, at least you don't have to start from scratch on making those lanes! :wink: Now I'm gonna have to try to get down so we can come shoot. I don't think 1000 miles would be to far to drive to shoot, would it? It would be great to see everybody again. Send me a schedule when you get a chance.


----------



## RadioSportsman (Mar 3, 2006)

*Congratulations CENLA!*

Mr. Tommy,

This is certainly great news. I'll have to make it a point to come down and shoot, especially if our yankee buddy from Ohio finds his way there! We all missed you and Darin at the field day for the annual Beast Feast. Look forward to seeing you soon. JEH


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Now that was low...I may live up north now, but my roots are still deeply buried in Martin, La! :wink: I was trying to figure out a way to get down for the BSBA banquet, and now that there will be a shoot at Cenla the next day, I'm working on that even more!


----------



## RadioSportsman (Mar 3, 2006)

*Buckeye State Bowhunters Association???*

Okay, okay, so you're not a full-fledged yankee. Let me try to practice a little pc here.....Uh, you're "geographically challenged". Is that better?


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

That sounds better! :wink: I'm gonna run an amended schedule past my boss and see what she says. I don't think she would have a problem with me taking a road trip.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad to hear you guys got everything straightened out, I really enjoyed the state ASA you guys had 2 years ago. Do you happen to have a tournament schedule for the rest of the year yet, I'm getting my schedule for the rest of the year planned out and I would like to make it down for a couple of shoots.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

What are the shoot fees for Open class again? 

Are the same people running it?


----------



## bow junkie (Feb 1, 2008)

*bow shoot*

Hey, I live in Avoyelles and was looking to get into something like this. Can yall shoot some info my way. Thanks


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

*Cenlabowbenders, Inc. schedule*

Thanks for all the responses and interest. We have the rough beginnings of a web site up and it has the schedule posted. It is very crude at this time and please ignore the map shown on the contact page as it is incorrect but the directions on the home page are right. Website is www.cenlabowbenders.net Anyone who would like the flier with schedule listed emailed to print out just drop me an email with yours included and I will get it to you. We would sure appreciate any help we can get with spreading the word.

Tommy


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

ciscokid said:


> What are the shoot fees for Open class again?
> 
> Are the same people running it?


:noidea:


I feel important. I can tell now the same people are running it.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Cisco, I believe the entry fee is going to be $15.00. Yes the same folks are running it that have been for the last 5 years or so. Sorry about the delay in getting back to you. I have been running back and forth taking care of my wife who recently got out of the hospital from knee replacement surgery so not completely with the program. Age is a pain in the neck and everywhere else. Hope to see you there.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks and Good Luck this year!


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

*Cenlabowbenders, Inc. 2008 schedule*

OK, I finally found out how to at least copy the shoot schedule in this topic. Anyone who needs the full flyer to print and pass out I can email it to you. It is bad to be pretty much computer illiterate or at least severly challenged. :sad:



2008 3D Shoot Schedule 

************************************ 
March 8 BSBA Spring Fling
(Red River Recreation Area)

March 9 CENLA Club Shoot

************************************ 
April 13 CENLA Club Shoot

************************************ 
May 4 CENLA Club Shoot 
May 18 CENLA Club Shoot 

June 7 BSBA State Championship ( Red River Recreation Area) 

June 8 CENLA Club Shoot
June 22 CENLAClub Shoot
*********************************** 
July 6 CENLA Club Shoot
July 20 CENLA Club Shoot
************************************ 
Aug. 17 CENLA Club Shoot / Bowhunters Special
Special scoring, rules and target setups will be used.

All ages (1 – 100) Welcome
If you are not currently involved in archery and think you might be interested, please contact us.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

good to see yall back up and running Tommy:thumb:

im sure ill see yall on the 9th after the spring fling:wink:

Z


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm planning on making the trip, and will even get my brothers to come and shoot. Adam hasn't shot since the last time he shot down there, and Dan has never shot a tournament before. I haven't shot a tournament in almost two years now, so it may be pretty interesting! :wink:


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Man it feels good to get all the positive responses. Zane I have been trying to figure out the best way to get in touch with you. Hadn't seen you post as much lately or just missed you. Shey you know we all miss having you and the family here.It will be great to have all of you here. Watch out or we may put you to work. :tongue::wink: I was worried about low turn out after being down for so long but is is starting to look pretty encouraging.

Thanks all 

Tommy


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*hey*

mr. tommy, im glad to see yall are back up, will get a schedule from you.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey man, shoot me an email so I will have your email address to send it to. 

Tommy


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

8PT said:


> Man it feels good to get all the positive responses. Zane I have been trying to figure out the best way to get in touch with you. Hadn't seen you post as much lately or just missed you. Shey you know we all miss having you and the family here.It will be great to have all of you here. Watch out or we may put you to work. :tongue::wink: I was worried about low turn out after being down for so long but is is starting to look pretty encouraging.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Tommy


yeah i havent been on a lot latley.if i am its usually not for long though.pm me if you need me for something!!



nhsgatorfootbal said:


> mr. tommy, im glad to see yall are back up, will get a schedule from you.



whats up big boy?


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*heyyyy*

whats up big boy?[/QUOTE]
AHhh not alot zane, getting ready for mississippi. what u up to?


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

nhsgatorfootbal said:


> whats up big boy?


AHhh not alot zane, getting ready for mississippi. what u up to?[/QUOTE]

well now that hunting season is over with starting to consentrate on tournaments now and working of course.im shooting in opelousas sunday.why dont you get some ppl together and come down and shoot?


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Got another newbie coming with us. I'm gonna bring down both of my bows so my brother in law can shoot. He's shot Adam's bow a little and wants to give it a shot, so I'm gonna hook him up while I'm down. He doesn't have a bow, but I'm sure after he goes out and shoots, then he'll be getting one! Heck, I might sell him one of mine if the price is right. :wink: It should be an adventure...2 that haven't shot in almost 2 years, and 2 that have never shot a tournament...be sure to bring that ground scratcher you made!


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Man that sounds great Shea. I have been getting a lot of email and PM requests for flyers and schedules and people who say they are coming. Several of them are new and want to get started. That is what we really need is some new blood to help keep things going along with the experienced ones to show them the ropes. The future is beginning to look better. Maybe with a good restart we can keep a place to shoot for a long time and people to keep it going after us old folks are used up. As if some of us wern't already. Is Jackie going to shoot? Hope to see her and our little girlfriend.

Later
Tommy


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm making a solo run on this one. Jacki and the little one want to come, but it didn't workout in her schedule. We're trying to figure out if we can make it later, but it isn't looking too promising at this point.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

There is a Bow shoot this weekend on Ft. Polk. 

February 23rd Starts at 10 am


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Bronion30 said:


> There is a Bow shoot this weekend on Ft. Polk.
> 
> February 23rd Starts at 10 am


Looks like everybody is shooting this weekend. Back Forty is shooting saturday also. 4 Seasons sunday. Should be good weather... I think?


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

Bronion30 said:


> There is a Bow shoot this weekend on Ft. Polk.
> 
> February 23rd Starts at 10 am


i hate when they have 2 good ranges having tourny's on the same day.four seasons is only 20 minutes from my house so it only makes since that i go there.wouldve like to go to fort polk!!



la.basscat said:


> Looks like everybody is shooting this weekend. Back Forty is shooting saturday also. 4 Seasons sunday. Should be good weather... I think?


gotta work saturday basscat unless i can get someone to take my place ill only be able to shoot at four seasons sunday.where are you shooting this weekend?


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

zwalls said:


> i hate when they have 2 good ranges having tourny's on the same day.four seasons is only 20 minutes from my house so it only makes since that i go there.wouldve like to go to fort polk!!
> 
> 
> gotta work saturday basscat unless i can get someone to take my place ill only be able to shoot at four seasons sunday.where are you shooting this weekend?


Susan and I are shooting Back forty tomorrow and 4 seasons sunday. See you there. Doug


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

la.basscat said:


> Susan and I are shooting Back forty tomorrow and 4 seasons sunday. See you there. Doug


be sure to bring your A game sunday!!:tongue:


:chortle:


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

zwalls said:


> be sure to bring your A game sunday!!:tongue:
> 
> 
> :chortle:


You are in luck for now. I haven't been shooting as much as I need to because of this illness I have called work. And all my equipment is '08 model stuff. So if you can't beat me sunday.......hum.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

la.basscat said:


> You are in luck for now. I haven't been shooting as much as I need to because of this illness I have called work. And all my equipment is '08 model stuff. So if you can't beat me sunday.......hum.


well it might be hmmm......:chortle:

i just setup this week myself.i just want to get outside and shoot.as long as i hits foam:wink:


----------



## cottonfarmer (Feb 21, 2008)

*Question on this event.*

I just bought a bow after a long time of no bow shooting/hunting. I would be more interested in just showing up to see the "whats what" instead of shooting, for the time being. Is this possible or would I just get in the way. 

I have just about any and every rifle that would make a man happy, have had several incredibly successful gun deer seasons and just want to expand my horizons and am thinking this may just be it.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Welcome*



cottonfarmer said:


> I just bought a bow after a long time of no bow shooting/hunting. I would be more interested in just showing up to see the "whats what" instead of shooting, for the time being. Is this possible or would I just get in the way.
> 
> I have just about any and every rifle that would make a man happy, have had several incredibly successful gun deer seasons and just want to expand my horizons and am thinking this may just be it.


First off welcome to AT. Do more than just seeing whats what. Bring you bow and shoot. Don't let the competition thing discourage you. Most people do the tournament thing for the practice and the love of shooting. My wife and I shoot everyday and shoot at as many of the tournaments as we can. Archery and the people in archery, nothing better. Look for me on the range. Tomorrow I'll be in Opelousas.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey cotton Farmer, good to see you on here. I got your PM and will be getting back to you by email soon. I just got in a little while ago from a shoot at Jonesborough. It was my first one for about a year and was nothing to brag about but a ton of fun. Welcome back to archery and bow hunting will probably bring back the excitement and fun that you had for you first few gun hunts and kills. Your hunting rig will probably be perfect to start out shooting 3D in the bow novice and hunter class. If you want to PM or email me your phone number I will be glad to give you a call an give any info or tips I can. Just let me know what is a good time to call.

Tommy


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Cottonfarmer, come on out and try it...you'll be back! I've got two guys coming with me who have never shot before...I'm sure we'll be hunting a lot of arrows that day. :wink: Heck, one of them has only shot a bow a couple of times, and will be shooting a borrowed one that day. You are more than welcome to join in with us. I moved about two years ago and am driving 1000 miles to come down and shoot and visit with friends I haven't seen in a while. I shoot for fun...well, all for fun with the exception of me having to beat my brother. :wink:

Hey Mr. Tommy. You been able to get Radiosportsman to commit yet?


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Wayward no I have not really had a chance to get back to twist on his ear. I thought maybe Goon would work on him. Things are starting to look pretty good for our restart. If we can get some new folks like CottonFarmer and some others I have been in contact with and your brothers started it should be lots of fun. When you add these in with the oldtimers it will be interesting. I made it up to Jonesborough today for the shoot for the first time and had a good time even though I didn't shoot great. I thought I might run into Zach but he didn't make it. They had a good turnout for the first shoot of the year (75 shooters). They have a fun range and good people running it. CottonFarmer will find out what he has been missing and even if he says he just wants to watch he better have his bow in the truck cause you know he will be wanting to shoot before the day is out.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mr. Tommy I'm glad you had a good time with us today! It was a pleasure shooting with you, and you are welcome in my group anytime. Aside from running out of food too soon, the day went great. I don't know if I'll make Cenla on the 9th, but I'll have to get down there pretty soon(and bring a crowd with me). I hope you get some good use out of those 2016's, and when you get ready to start selling those beautiful handmade bows, you'd better give me a call!

By the way, those two first-timers we shot with today both caught the bug and will be coming back. Zack will be bringing his little brother (cub class) next time. I guess we're doing something right!


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Rod I had a great time and ya'll have some good folks running things. Nice fun range too. I believe you got the young guys that were with us hooked now and will see them back soon. That is the future of clubs and shooting. Maybe he will even crank that hero bow down a little so he can make the out of positions shot like that one I took when he needs to. I did that mostly to show him something whether it worked or not. Keep up the good work.

Tommy


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

cottonfarmer said:


> I just bought a bow after a long time of no bow shooting/hunting. I would be more interested in just showing up to see the "whats what" instead of shooting, for the time being. Is this possible or would I just get in the way.
> 
> I have just about any and every rifle that would make a man happy, have had several incredibly successful gun deer seasons and just want to expand my horizons and am thinking this may just be it.


hey CF.......you need to grab your bow and head on down to opelousas sunday so you can watch us get in each others way:chortle:

it'll be a barrel of fun i tell ya.just come and shoot and hang out!!

call me if necessary......337-258-9537

Zane


----------



## matt2595 (May 24, 2005)

*Cenla*

Hey Tommy we are glad you're back up and running!!! We are shooting the Springfling Saturday and we will go to your shoot Sunday. It always was good people, a good range, and good food.


----------



## CVP (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad to see you guys back in action Tommy, the wife & I were talking about Cenla just the other day. She had asked if I had heard anything on when you guys were gonna get cranked back up.

We will be there !

Vance


----------



## matt2595 (May 24, 2005)

*Cenla*

Back to the top before the weekend


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

who all's going to the spring fling and the banquet this weekend and cenla sunday?:tongue:


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Me. Thanks for the bump up Matt. Looking forward to seeing every one again. I hope we have some brand new shooters coming that I have been talking to. We need some fresh blood. Us old mules are getting worn out. Just a reminder, with all the rain waterproof boots may be in order but they don't have to be very tall.

Tommy


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

8PT said:


> Me. Thanks for the bump up Matt. Looking forward to seeing every one again. I hope we have some brand new shooters coming that I have been talking to. We need some fresh blood. Us old mules are getting worn out. Just a reminder, with all the rain waterproof boots may be in order but they don't have to be very tall.
> 
> Tommy


we'll be there with boots and all Tommy:thumb:


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*hey*

ill be at the spring fling, the banquet, and cenla bowbenders shoot!


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

With the price of everything these days I was forced to choose between driving down on Saturday or Sunday, so I'll be looking for Mr. Tommy at Cenla on the 9th. I have 2 shooters coming with me for sure, and I'm trying to round up a crowd between now and then.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks again Guys for all the response and support. Hey Rodney, we may even be pleasantly surprised like ya"ll were for your first shoot. We have been humping it to get things ready with our small crew.

Tommy


----------



## pondhunter (Dec 16, 2007)

I will be there to. Zane u bringing your game face. whtever that may look like...


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

pondhunter said:


> I will be there to. Zane u bringing your game face. whtever that may look like...


here it isnow dont be scared:wink:


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Mr. Tommy. Headin' out about 4 in the morning, Louisiana bound. If all goes well, I will be seeing ya at the banquet (I'll be there with all the Quality Ford boys) and at the Cenla shoot Sunday.


----------



## oglebuck (Aug 15, 2005)

*cenla*

Hey Tommy

Shoot me an email with the dates for the shoots and I will post them in Jena. Me and a few friends are getting into 3D this year and have been looking for places to shoot. 
Any one else with dates for shoots in Louisiana feel free to email me.
Thanks 
Scott 
[email protected] 

Also, we are looking for rules for each division. And looking for indoor shoots.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Oglebuck, I sent you an email with our club flyer attached which gives the schedule for all our shoots this year. We will be looking forward to seeing you and your friends. Sounds like ya'll are the kind of folks we need, (new shooters and families) to keep archery alive and kicking. Be sure to ask for me when you get there. If you can email me about what time you expect to be there so I can be looking for you. If possible I would like to get all or as many as possible of the new folks that are not familiar with how a 3d shoot is done together and take them thru the course. 

Hey Waywardson, I may have to reinlist you for some help.  I have had several new people contact me saying they want to come and get started with 3D. We could wind up with a great turnout and you know we are always short handed.

Tommy


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

How many targets do you set up and what scoring system do you use?


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

fatboy, we set 25 targets plus a bonus target and use the ASA scoring system (12, 10, 8, 5 ) and score the 14 if you really feel froggy enough to go for it.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oglebuck, I sent you an email. 

Mr. Tommy, it looks like I might be flying solo tomorrow, as all of my partners have backed out on me. We will still have a good time though, and the weather should be great. Do you think rubber boots will still be needed, or will y'all be dry enough for sneakers?


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Rod, sorry to be so late getting back to you. Just got in from the BSBA banquet. You will need rubber boots tomorrow. Sorry bout that.

Tommy


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Had a blast! Now if the 16 hour drive would have gone by that fast, it would have been a really good trip! :wink: Kyle bought that bow from me, and they really had a good time. As long as they can get their schedules worked out, I'm sure they will be back. I didn't get a chance to get my accessories for that traditional bow yet, but I hope to be slinging some arrows with it next week.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

*saturday and sunday shoots*

tangi has a ASA qualifier saturday in Baton Rouge and sunday 4 seasons has a fund raiser for the cancer society sunday in opelousas.were trying to get a bunch of shooters for sunday to come out and shoot.lots of prizes.supposedly there should be a great turnout sunday.

let me know if anyone needs directions!!


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

zwalls said:


> tangi has a ASA qualifier saturday in Baton Rouge and sunday 4 seasons has a fund raiser for the cancer society sunday in opelousas.were trying to get a bunch of shooters for sunday to come out and shoot.lots of prizes.supposedly there should be a great turnout sunday.
> 
> let me know if anyone needs directions!!


ttt


----------



## 1stQ2XLMAN (Oct 9, 2005)

where is four seasons , never heard of them .


i havent been to cenla for years have been there three times a few years ago all three times was a bad expierence so havent returned and unless they have made some serious changes in whos running it and there ability to follow there own rules i wont be going back , sorry to post a negative response but that has been my expierence , have a few friends that had the same exp. with cenla.hopefully things have changed alot , the ranges were nice and lord knows we need more 3-d ranges around .if anyone from cenla would like to contact me feel free to pm me .


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

1stQ2XLMAN said:


> where is four seasons , never heard of them .
> 
> 
> i havent been to cenla for years have been there three times a few years ago all three times was a bad expierence so havent returned and unless they have made some serious changes in whos running it and there ability to follow there own rules i wont be going back , sorry to post a negative response but that has been my expierence , have a few friends that had the same exp. with cenla.hopefully things have changed alot , the ranges were nice and lord knows we need more 3-d ranges around .if anyone from cenla would like to contact me feel free to pm me .


IT's in opelousas!!coming in on I 49 you take the 2nd ville platte exit.go about 1 1/2 miles to a red light.take a left and go another 1 1/2 to a dollar store.turn right next to the dollar store and the range is right behind it!!!

BTW....it was in my previous post.i wasnt just talking about cenla!!
hope to see yall there today.lots of prizes:tongue:


----------

